# 方言：勺子



## Jerry Chan

Spoon, 广东话一般称为匙, 羹
我们闽南人也叫匙
普通话, 我一直以为叫调羹
最近和一个贵州来的朋友接触, 发觉他一直都说勺子

好奇想问一下, 在普通话里哪个叫法比较普遍?
说其他方言的朋友们, 你们又会怎么叫?


----------



## BODYholic

In Singapore, we called teaspoon as 茶匙 and tablespoon is known as 汤匙. As for 勺子, it is ladle mainly for scooping soup. 在这里，我们绝对不会说用勺子吃饭的。


----------



## Jialin

in shanghai, we call spoon as 调羹


----------



## YangMuye

据我所知，普通話一般是講“勺子”。“匙”是比較書面的説法。
上海人確實說“調羹”。


----------



## Darren_Wu

我覺得“勺子”一般是指比較大的，用來往碗裡盛食物的；而“汤匙”是用来吃饭，盛着食物往嘴里送的。


----------



## samanthalee

就如 Bodyholics 说的，在新加坡“勺子”指的是从大锅子舀汤时用的厨房用具。看了Darren Wu 的贴子才知道原来广州那边的叫法和新加坡的一样。不过我还是要问其他地区的朋友，如果“勺子”是吃饭用的餐具，那么那个舀汤的厨房用具叫什么？也是叫“勺子”吗？


----------



## frank Chan

中国，北方，叫做"勺儿"或者“小勺儿”，带上“儿”的意思是，这个东西比较小，如果说勺子，那么很少是指用来吃饭的小勺子。


----------



## frank Chan

“勺子”是那个舀汤的厨房用具。
"勺儿"或者“小勺儿”才是吃饭用的餐具。
中国北方是这样讲的。
我是内蒙古的，现在大连。
希望能帮到你。


----------



## Jerry Chan

有趣。
「勺子」是舀湯舀飯的，我一直也這樣想。
不過我有時候到深圳吃飯，的確聽到餐廳服務員將調羹叫做「勺子」。
「勺兒」我沒聽過，大概因為在深圳南方人比較多，尢其是四川、湖南一帶的。
有沒有這一帶的朋友可以證實一下？

謝謝各位！


----------



## frank Chan

hehe, 如果有北方的同学，也来说说是不是这样。


----------



## YangMuye

我不覺得“勺儿”就是小勺，“勺子”就是大勺。因爲我說普通話時，大勺小勺都叫勺子，說方言時，都叫“大勺兒”“小勺兒”“湯勺兒”。當然不同地方的人習慣不一樣。

“勺兒”是比較口語的說法，“勺子”是書面的寫法。普通話畢竟不是純粹的北方方言，很多詞不出現在書面上也很正常。其實我個人覺得“子”化和“兒”化也沒什麼區別，“子”放在宋朝一樣是當時最土的話。所以“勺子”還是口語的說法，就跟“之乎者也”放在上古也就是“這啊是呀”，都是土到掉渣的口語，真正的典誥體根本不用。

相比之下，“匙”“勺”才是真正的書面語。不過現化文的原則還是以口語化爲主，所以單用時，仍是“勺子”居多。


----------



## lily0928

我是安徽的，我们这有的叫“汤匙”，有的叫“勺子”，不过我叫它“勺子”
还有很多其他的方言， 有的人叫它tiao子，第三声，我打不好字。


----------



## Geysere

jerry chan said:


> 不過我有時候到深圳吃飯，的確聽到餐廳服務員將調羹叫做「勺子」。
> 「勺兒」我沒聽過，大概因為在深圳南方人比較多，尢其是四川、湖南一帶的。
> 有沒有這一帶的朋友可以證實一下？


确实如此。我从小听家里人（上海的）说调羹，来到深圳发现没人这么说，大家都说勺子。如果指盛汤盛饭的大勺子， 一般都会具体称为汤勺或饭勺。“勺儿”也很少听到， 好像南方人说话都不怎么带“儿”字。


----------



## frank Chan

看来这里南方人居多，我知道为什么北方不发达了，消息太闭塞。


----------



## xiaoxue

北京话或者东北话口语里面一般说“勺儿”或者“勺子”~ 
在北方生活的北方人（母语有儿化韵的人）说“勺儿”多一点儿。
在北方说“勺子”比较多的人，往往他们的方言背景没有儿化韵或儿化韵不发达（比如从南方来的人说普通话的时候经常用“勺子”）。
有个有趣的现象，我问了一个北方朋友，她说她在北京或者东北地区，倾向于说“勺儿”，而在南京（方言儿化韵不发达）的时候倾向于说“勺子”。从这个角度说，用“-儿”还是用“-子”在很大程度上与儿化韵的发达程度有关系。


----------



## AVim

samanthalee said:


> 就如 bodyholics 说的，在新加坡“勺子”指的是从大锅子舀汤时用的厨房用具。看了darren wu 的贴子才知道原来广州那边的叫法和新加坡的一样。不过我还是要问其他地区的朋友，如果“勺子”是吃饭用的餐具，那么那个舀汤的厨房用具叫什么？也是叫“勺子”吗？



应该是不分的，如果要特意区分，就说厨房用的是“大勺子”，吃饭用的是“小勺子”。

对了，我有个同事是潍坊来的，他把"勺子"叫"匙子"，挺逗的，不过大家都能听得懂。


----------



## BODYholic

摊贩 

posted via mobile


----------



## indigoduck

Jerry Chan said:


> Spoon, 广东话一般称为匙, 羹
> 我们闽南人也叫匙
> 普通话, 我一直以为叫调羹
> 最近和一个贵州来的朋友接触, 发觉他一直都说勺子
> 
> 好奇想问一下, 在普通话里哪个叫法比较普遍?
> 说其他方言的朋友们, 你们又会怎么叫?


 
在台湾，我觉得说瓢羹比较普遍些。接下来就是大瓢羹,小瓢羹,等等。勺子这个说法，我是最近认识多点中国大陆来的朋友才听到的。之前，都没有听到别人用过。你自己模仿一下也可以感觉到勺子是一个很适合北京口音（舌头）的一个字。 Rolling the tongue effect of Beijing accent.

另外，我去饮茶都会用广东话说：“匙羹无该”
我可以简化为：“匙无该”或“羹无该” 吗？
还是“匙羹无该”最佳，因为，双用字比单用字容易明白,容易勾通些？？


----------



## Darren_Wu

indigoduck said:


> 在台湾，我觉得说瓢羹比较普遍些。接下来就是大瓢羹,小瓢羹,等等。勺子这个说法，我是最近认识多点中国大陆来的朋友才听到的。之前，都没有听到别人用过。你自己模仿一下也可以感觉到勺子是一个很适合北京口音（舌头）的一个字。 rolling the tongue effect of beijing accent.
> 
> 另外，我去饮茶都会用广东话说：“匙羹无该”
> 我可以简化为：“匙无该”或“羹无该” 吗？
> 还是“匙羹无该”最佳，因为，双用字比单用字容易明白,容易勾通些？？


 
你误解了。其实你说的“匙羹无该”是两个词，“无该”应该是“唔该”，是“谢谢”的意思，详细地解释就是“请给我一个匙羹，谢谢”。同样适用于你要求给你其它的东西：（给我个）xx，唔该。说粤语的人有时说话会简略到这个程度。


----------



## indigoduck

Darren_Wu said:


> 你误解了。其实你说的“匙羹无该”是两个词，“无该”应该是“唔该”，是“谢谢”的意思，详细地解释就是“请给我一个匙羹，谢谢”。同样适用于你要求给你其它的东西：（给我个）xx，唔该。说粤语的人有时说话会简略到这个程度。


 
Oops, 我可能真的误解了。 我问题是否是问错方式了？

[唔]在我电脑无法输入，所以用了同音（希望？）的[无]字来表达。谢谢你的调整。

其实，我想要知道：[匙唔该] 和 [羹唔该] 是否和 [匙羹唔该] 都是表达同样的意识？

要是答案是否，请按照粤语的角度来解释它用法的区别。

或者，换句话来说：[匙] 和 [羹] 和 [匙羹] 是否都是用英文的 spoon 来翻译？(i assumed so because Jerry said it in his initial post)

一般会说广东话的，[给我个spoon]广东话是这么说？


----------



## BODYholic

indigoduck said:


> 一般会说广东话的，[给我个spoon]广东话是这么说？



就说[匙羹唔该] . 我们不会拆开来说. 

有趣的是,我们这里的潮洲话也叫"汤匙".


----------



## Darren_Wu

indigoduck said:


> Oops, 我可能真的误解了。 我问题是否是问错方式了？
> 
> [唔]在我电脑无法输入，所以用了同音（希望？）的[无]字来表达。谢谢你的调整。
> 
> 其实，我想要知道：[匙唔该] 和 [羹唔该] 是否和 [匙羹唔该] 都是表达同样的意识？
> 
> 要是答案是否，请按照粤语的角度来解释它用法的区别。
> 
> 或者，换句话来说：[匙] 和 [羹] 和 [匙羹] 是否都是用英文的 spoon 来翻译？(i assumed so because Jerry said it in his initial post)
> 
> 一般会说广东话的，[给我个spoon]广东话是这么说？


 
LOL,看来是我误解了。

当指“匙羹”时，我们是不单独说“匙”的，因为单独说的话一般是指“钥匙”，如：你有无见我条匙？（此为粤语说法，普通话就是：你有没看见我的钥匙在哪里？）；单独说“羹”的话，如果是在餐厅吃饭的时候说，服务员应该能听懂。但正规来说的话还是应该说“匙羹”，这样任何时候都不会引起误解。

“给我个spoon”用粤语说的话就是像你说的“匙羹唔该”或者“唔该俾只匙羹我”都可以。


----------



## Ghabi

indigoduck said:


> [唔]在我电脑无法输入，所以用了同音（希望？）的[无]字来表达。谢谢你的调整。


They're not homophones (although they're supposed to be cognates) in Cantonese. But we'll need another thread to discuss this.



> 其实，我想要知道：[匙唔该] 和 [羹唔该] 是否和 [匙羹唔该] 都是表达同样的意识？


If you want to say 羹 alone, you've yo to add a classifier before it, i.e.  畀隻羹我吖唔該 or 唔該畀隻羹我吖. I think it's more a matter of rhythm. 匙 alone wouldn't work. You should regard it as a bound morphome (used only in compounds like 茶匙/湯匙).


----------



## Jerry Chan

Darren_Wu said:


> LOL,看来是我误解了。
> 
> 当指“匙羹”时，我们是不单独说“匙”的，因为单独说的话一般是指“钥匙”，如：你有无见我条匙？（此为粤语说法，普通话就是：你有没看见我的钥匙在哪里？）；单独说“羹”的话，如果是在餐厅吃饭的时候说，服务员应该能听懂。但正规来说的话还是应该说“匙羹”，这样任何时候都不会引起误解。
> 
> “给我个spoon”用粤语说的话就是像你说的“匙羹唔该”或者“唔该俾只匙羹我”都可以。



匙羹的匙(ci)和鎖匙(鑰匙)的匙(si)不同音, 應該不會搞錯
不過我們的確不會單獨使用


----------



## Sevensky

We say 湯匙 or 匙  (thng-si /si ) in Teochow Chinese .
for a spoon,  支 匙  ki si


----------



## nazha1024

Originally Posted by *indigoduck* 

 
在台湾，我觉得说瓢羹比较普遍些。接下来就是大瓢羹,小瓢羹,等等。勺子这个说法，我是最近认识多点中国大陆来的朋友才听到的。之前，都没有听到别人用过。你自己模仿一下也可以感觉到勺子是一个很适合北京口音（舌头）的一个字。 rolling the tongue effect of beijing accent.


我是南方人，說瓢羹，用來喝湯的。勺子也說，不過勺子是做菜用的，廚師專用，不過我們上川菜館也說勺子，看個人愛好。


----------

